# After Effects: Rauchspur erstellen



## Teaser (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hab so einen netten Effekt gefunden und würde gerne wissen wie man ihn nachstellen kann

Rauchspur

Gruß Kev


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2007)

http://library.creativecow.net/articles/hamill_alan/smoke.php

mfg chmee


----------



## Teaser (24. Oktober 2007)

> 2. We then do something very simple, apply a Fast Blur to the rising stream, vary the amounnt of blur and we have rising smoke.



witzig, wie denn?


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2007)

? Was passiert denn, wenn Du einfach einen Effekt->Weichzeichner raufpackst ? ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Teaser (24. Oktober 2007)

was für euch "simple" ist, ist es für mich noch lange nicht. Worauf packen?


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2007)

Achso.. Nun, Du hast das ParticlePlayground auf eine Ebene angewendet. Nun wendest Du auf diese Ebene auch noch den Weichzeichner an.

zB rechte Taste auf Ebene oder oben in der Menuleiste.

mfg chmee


----------

